

Show HN: HandleHelp - Easily check username availability across sites - conroy
http://handlehelp.com

======
conroy
This is my latest weekend project[1] and first web application written in Go.
Go's concurrency model made it very easy to query multiple sites at once and
stream the data back to the client. Specifically, I'm creating a Gorountine
for each website, sending results to a channel, and then streaming those
results back using server-sent events[2]. Server-sent events aren't supported
by all browsers, so I'm using Yaffle's EventSource
polyfill[3](<https://github.com/Yaffle/EventSource>).

[1]: <https://github.com/kyleconroy/handlehelp>

[2]: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Server-
sent_events/...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Server-
sent_events/EventSource#close%28%29)

[3]: <https://github.com/Yaffle/EventSource>

